# Hello



## Moldie (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello all 
My name is nick from north Wales 
new to mice breeding but thought i would give it a go 
And this seems a good place to start 

nick


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

thank u for doing ur intro post, welcome to the foum  x


----------



## Moldie (Jan 30, 2010)

yer sorry my bad :shock:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

dont worry bout it hun, ur not the first to do it and u wont be the last


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Nick


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to this wonderfull miceforum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy Nick, welcome to the land of meeces!


----------

